# 500 Internal Server Error



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2010)

My attempts to search a members post failed due to this error. I selected 'View classic style profile page' and then 'Find members posts'. Some other stuff I tried to do brought up this error. 







*Edit:* The error only comes when I'm on the 'Lite' skin.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

Like searching my posts, eh? 
_In the shoutbox, btw._

Refresh the page.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Searching posts is fine when I do it from the personal portal; won't try the classic-style page just yet as I can't be bothered to wait for the flood control.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Searching posts is fine when I do it from the personal portal; won't try the classic-style page just yet as I can't be bothered to wait for the flood control.


Same here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just tried it again from the classic-style page, fine too. Must've just been a one-off for you, Revolutionize.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2010)

Weird.

A 500 internal server error means "The Web server (running the Web Site) encountered an unexpected condition that prevented it from fulfilling the request by the client for access to the requested URL" so it must be something on their end. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## patience (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,
You have to fix your external server!
Its usually kept under the stairs, its green and has a blue flashing light. There should be a big red button it it that says "In case of http 500 internal server error press here!" Once pressed your external server will be fixed and there internal server should reset!
Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 8, 2010)

patience said:
			
		

> Hi,
> You have to fix your external server!
> Its usually kept under the stairs, its green and has a blue flashing light. There should be a big red button it it that says "In case of http 500 internal server error press here!" Once pressed your external server will be fixed and there internal server should reset!
> Good luck
> ...







Apparently, Revolutionize *doesn't* own the server


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

patience said:
			
		

> Hi,
> You have to fix your external server!
> Its usually kept under the stairs, its green and has a blue flashing light. There should be a big red button it it that says "In case of http 500 internal server error press here!" Once pressed your external server will be fixed and there internal server should reset!
> Good luck
> ...


Kept under the stairs...lolno...I don't think that's how it works


----------

